# Մշակույթ > Գրական նախագծեր > Համատեղ պատմվածքներ > Արձակ. *e}|{uka*-ի, Գալաթեա-ի և Բարեկամ-ի համատեղ պատմվածքը

## Վարպետ

*e}|{uka*-ն սկսում է, Գալաթեա-ն` շարունակում, Բարեկամ-ը` ավարտում:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

_Ցուրտ էր: Ձյունը թափվում էր անդադար: Քամին աղմկում էր, ծառի ճյուղերից ավլելով ձյունը : Հանգչում  էր ցեկվա վերջին ճառագայթը, չքանում էին և քաղաքի լույսերը: Օրվա ընթացքում մաղած ձյան կույտերը  ալիք- ալիք դիզվել էին երթևեկությունից  հարթված ճանապարհին, որով լուռ դեպի քաղաք քարշ էին տալիս ոտքերը   երկու մուրացկան` մի անչապահաս աղջիկ և մի կորամեջք պառավ : Երկուսի բեռն էլ ծանր էր: Պառավ գնում էր հետևից: Նրա քայլվածքը ճկուն չէր, բայց հանգիստ էր ու ինքնավստահ, կարծես արդեն սովոր էր  ցրտին: Նույնիսկ թվում էր, թե քամին  էլ ավելի քիչ է սառեցնում նրան, քան աղջկան: Երևի գիտի, որ պառավի բոլոր զգացմունքները վաղուց բթացել են, որ պառավը նրան բանի տեղ չի  դնի, ոտքերը երբեք չի ծալի : Պառավը ոտքից գլուխ այնպես էր հագնված ու փաթաթված, որ նման էր ցնցոտիների մի կույտի: Աղջիկը գնում էր առջևից` մեջքը ծռած, քամուց պաշտպանվելու համար նա մինչև աչքերը փաթաթվել էր պատառոտված շալով: Բայց քամին հասցրել էր գլխաշորի տակից ճանկել շեկ մազերի մի փունջ` կատաղորեն թափահարելով : Բարակ, պատառոտված շրջազգեստը փաթաթվել էր ոտքերին, իսկ հնամաշ կոշիկների  ու բրդե գուլպաների վրա սառել էր ձյունը : Աղջիկը օրորվում էր քամու մոլեգին պոռթկումներից; Մի քայլ առաջ, մի քայլ հետ, մի քայլ առաջ …. Պառավը քարշ էր գալիս աղջկա հետևից ու չարակամ նայում աղջկան: Ինչքա~ն տանջանք ու վիշտ է կրել նա այդ աղջկա երեսից : Նրան գտել էր փողոցում` ցնցոտիների մեջ փաթաթված, խնամել, հոգ  է տարել ,կերակրել ,  իսկ հիմա նա աշխատում է օձի պես խայթել որտեղդ որ կարողանա: Երբ փոքր էր, կարելի էր ուզածիդ չափ քացի տալ չարությունից կամ հարբած լինելուց, իսկ հիմա,  մեկ էլ տեսար աչքերդ կճանկռոտի : Պառավը տեսնում էր , թե աղջիկը ինչպես էր օրորվում իր ծանր բեռի հետ: Չնայած հոգնածությանը, անտանելի ցավերին ամբողջ մարմնում, պառավի սառած շրթունքներից պոռթկում  էր ծիծաղը :
-Գուցե էս   սատանի ծնունդը օրորվելուց  սայթաքի ու պառկած մնա ձնակույտում,- անհասկանալի ուրախությամբ մտածեց պառավը : 
Օրորվելով ու քամուց փռփռալով`անտառից քաղաքի կողմն են թռչում երկու ագռավ: Մուրացկանները նայեցին  նրանց  հետևից, մինչև նրանք չքացան  խավարում, ապա անզոր ատելությունից վառվող նրանց հայացքները նորից հանդիպեցին իրար:
Հանկարծ աղջիկը կապոցը ցած դրեց քամու հակառակ կողմում ու նստեղ վրան: Պառավը հևիհև քարշ գալով հասավ  նրան, ցած դրեց բեռը, աղջիկը դեռ հեռվից զգում էր, թե ինչպես է պառավի հիվանդ կրծքից պոռթկում խռպոտ շնչառությունը , բայց դա նրան չէր հուզում : Ջրակալած աչքերը հառելով աղջկա վրա` հանկարծ  պառավը բղավեց զայրույթից ճռճռացող ձայնով.
-Ուշքդ ու միտքդ նստելն է:
Աղջիկը չէր լսում նրան, շփում էր փայտացած ձեռքերը ;
-Դե, հիմա քիչ է մնացել էլի այ պառավ,- ասում է աղջիկը և ձեռքերը թաքցնում  բրդե շալի տակ :
-Քի՞չ, ինչպե՞ս թե քիչ է մնացել,-ծաղրալի ասում է պառավը,- նույնիսկ քաղաքի լույսերը չեն երևում :
-Ախր ա՛յ կնիկ, ասում էի, որ պետք չէ այսօր էսքան երկար ճանապարհ  անցնել: Առավոտվանից բուք է, չորս բոլորը ձյուն , հա ձյուն, ձյուն, ձյուն , էս անտեր ձյունը …
-Ախ դու հիմար աղջիկ, ես քո տարիքին , երբ ջահել էի, մինչև կոկորդս թաղվում էի ձների մեջ, ոչ ցրտից էի վախենում, ոչ ծանր բեռից : Իսկ դու նվնվոցդ գցել ես . <<Երբ ենք հասնում, երբ ենք հասնում>>…, կհասնենք էլի :
-Վհուկ, ջադու պառավ,- լացակումած աչքերը տրորելով ասաց աղջիկը  ու բերանը ծածկեց պատառաոտված շալով:  
Մուրացկանները լռում էին , խավարի մեջ նրանց աչքերը փայլատակում էին չարությունից : Վատ ծածկված ձեռքերը ու ոտքերը փայտանում  էին սառնամանիքից, որը ծանր բեռան պես ճնշում էր մարմինն ու հոգին :_

----------


## Գալաթեա

- Վեր կաց, հորդ բազմոցին չես, վեր կաց քայլիր:
Աղջիկը արցունքներից կիսակուրացած աչքերով նայեց պառավին ու կանգնեց` դժվարությամբ իրեն պահելով դողացող  ոտքերի վրա:

- Ով էր մեզ սպասելո? - հարցրեց` փորձելով լսել նորից տեղացող ձյան փաթիլների շշունջը:
- Ով որ միշտ, ամեն անգամ պետք է հարցնես?

Աղջկա մարմնով դող անցավ, որը ոչ մի կապ չուներ ցրտի հետ: Հիշեց տղամարդու մանրիկ, յուղածածկ աչքերը, որոնցով ամեն անգամ իրեն կուլ էր տալիս` իրենց էստեղից-էնտեղից գողացած մանր ապրանքը ուսումնասիրելու հետ միասին:
Պառավն ասես կարդաց իր մտքերը.
- Քեզ որ խելոք չպահես` մոխրամանների հետ կծախեմ Չարչիին .. կես մոխրամանի գնով,- ավելացրեց` բացելով հատուկենտ սևացած ատամներն ու չարախինդ հռհռալով:
 - Ինչու ես ինձ ատում? Ինչ եմ քեզ արել? ,- հայացը հառեց ուղիղ պառավի ջրակալած աչքերին:
- Ինչ ես արել? ԾՆՎԵԼ ԵՍ..
- Թողնեիր սատկեի որտեղից որ գտար...քեզ համար չէի ծնվել...ինչու մահս խլեցիր ինձնից? Ով էր քեզ այդ իրավունքը տվել? Իսկ հիմա էլ կյանքս ես խլում...ինչու?
Պառավը հայացքը չփախցրեց:
- Քաղաքին ենք մոտենում,- ձայնի երանգը փոխվել էր, - քայլիր, հա? Ապրանքը շուտ ծախենք, տաք բան առնենք ուտելու:

Քաղաքի լույսերը թրատել էին սառած կիսախավարը:

----------


## Բարեկամ

Կիսախավարում սպիտակին տվող ձյունածածկ տարածությունը դանդաղ հետագծվում էր երկու ակոսով` առաջինը երկրորդից մի փոքր երկար, որոնք ձյան մրրկափոշին ծածկում-հարթեցնում էր իսկույն:
Աղջիկը, դեմքը հանձնած սառցե կտրող ավազներին, անդուլ առաջանում էր անսկիզբ ու անվերջ, անփոփոխ սառցային ճանապարհով` ականջներում` խուլ միատոնություն, մեջքին` պառավի ծանրաքայլ տրորքը` ցավեցնելու աստիճանի անփույթ ու դանդալոշ: 

- Աա~հխ… 
Խռպոտ ու կարճ հանկարծակի ճիչի վրա աղջիկը շրջվեց:

Պառավը չկար:

Մթնշաղը, խառնված ձնափոշուն, կրճատում էր տեսանելիությունը: Խուլ միատոնությունը փոխարինվել էր քամու տատանվող բվվոցով, որը սաստում էր բոլոր ձայները:
- Հեե~յ, - կանչեց աղջիկը` քամուն հակընթաց քայլելով դեպի հետ` պառավի ուղղությամբ: 
Քամին սառած այտերին էր մտրակում եղյամակալած բարակ մազերը, որոնք նա փորձում էր պոկել դեմքից իր փայտացած մատներով: 

Աղջիկը մոտեցավ այն մասին, ուր ընդհատվում էին պառավի ոտնահետքերը: 
Փոս էր` թվում էր ձյան մեջ բացված, բայց իրականում գետնափոր: Այս ու այն կողմ ցվրված, ձյան միջից ցցված ցախերից աղջիկը ենթադրեց, որ թակարդ էր` աղվես կամ կզաքիս որսալու:

- Գրո՛ղ… Ոտերս ջարդեցի, - լսվեց պառավի տնքոցը ներքևից:
Աղջիկը զգուշորեն մոտեցավ եզրին ու ձգելով վիզը` նայեց ներքև:
- Ի՞նչ ես դեբիլի պես աչքերդ տնկել, աղջի՛, օգնի դուրս գամ, - փնթփնթաց պառավը`փորձելով մի կերպ ոտքի կանգնել` բռնվելով հողոտ պատերից: Բայց տնքոցով հետ փլվեց: 
- Շարժվի գնա մի հատ փետ գտի բե՛ր, աղջիիի՜, - գոռաց պառավը` չարությամբ լի հայացքը սպառնալից հառելով աղջկան:
Աղջիկը տեղից չշարժվեց: Հանդարտ ու անթարթ նայում էր պառավին: Ու մի ակնթարթում վերջինս այդ պարզ, անթարթ հայացքի մեջ որսաց ինչ-որ ճակատագրական մի բան, որից նրա յուղոտ, պղտոր աչքերը երկյուղած վազեցին բներում:
- Աղջի գնա փե՛տ բեր…, - ջանալով չզիջել սպառնալից տոնը, բայց արդեն ավելի նվազ ձայնով արտաբերեց պառավը, ու վերջին բառը արտասանվեց մի տեսակ մեխանիկորեն…

Ավելացվել է 40 վայրկյան անց
Նրանք լուռ իրար էին նայում :

- Ես քեզ պահել եմ: Ես չլինեի, դու հիմա աստված գիտի որ ծակերում էիր…
Աղջիկը լուռ նայում էր:
- Հա՛, պահել եմ: Մերդ քեզ նորածին թողել էր պատի տակ ու գնացել: Ե՛ս եմ քեզ վերցրել ու մեծացրել:
- Ոոր քեզ ծառայեի:
- Բա ուզում էիր ե՞ս քեզ ծառայեի: 
- Ես երջանիկ էի մենակ գիշերները, երբ քնած էի ու ոչինչ չէի զգում: 
- Դու ծանր, անտանելի խասյաթ ես ունեցել, մի՛շտ:
Աղջիկը հարցական թեքեց հայացքը: 
- Մեծամտությունդ, քննադատությունդ…
- Ես միայն լռել եմ: 
- Հա, ու էդ ինձ էն աստիճանի էր կատաղացնում, որ ուզում էի ջարդեի, տայի սպանեի՛… 
Պառավի աչքերում կրակներ վառվեցին:
- Ինչը և անում էիր, - ասաց աղջիկը, հետո մտածկոտ իջեցնելով հայացքը` ավելացրեց.- - Ինձ ամենից շատ երկու բան են տանջել. սովը, մեկ էլ անգրագիտությունը: 
- Անգրագիտությու՜նը, խը'-խը'-խը', - ջարդված մարմնի տնքոցի միջից պառավը ծիծաղեց խռխռոցով: - Մինստրի աղջիկ էիր, դպրո~ց պիտի գնայիր: Իսկ սովը, անշնորհակա'լ, էն որ ես քեզ բեռ էի սարքել վրես, երբ ընկնում էի դռնեդուռ մի երկու դրամ մուրալու, էն զխտկվածդ կանֆետները շատ շուտ ես մոռացել:
- Դրանք դու համարյա միշտ խլում էիր ձեռքիցս, երբ դուռը փակում էին: Իսկ ինձ տանում էիր հետդ, որպեսզի մարդկանց խղճահարությունն առաջացնեիր, ու դուռը չփակեին առաջդ: Բայց գիտես, - աղջիկը հանկարծ թեքեց հայացքը պառավից ու սառեց մի կետի , - այդ ժամանակ էր, որ պատահեց իմ կյանքի երկրորդ երջանիկ պահը: Աբովյան 22: Չես հիշի երևի: Ես այդ ժամանակ տասնմեկ տարեկան էի: Մի դռան հետևում մարդիկ այնքան բարի գտնվեցին, որ մեզ ներս հրավիրեցին: Մեզ կուշտ կերակրեցին, ու մինչ տիկինը քեզ սուրճ էր հյուրասիրում, ինձ մոտեցավ մազերը կոկիկ սանրած ու պոչ կապած մի աղջիկ: Ինքն էլ էր տասնմեկ տարեկան: Նա տարավ ինձ իր սենյակ ու ես կյանքումս առաջին անգամ տեսա հեքիաթ. արքայադուստրի զգեստներով տիկնիկներ, որոնց նա բարբի էր անվանում, նկարազարդ գրքեր, զարդեր: Աղջիկն ինձ ցույց էր տալիս իր նկարածները. ես տեսա գույներ: Հետո նա սկսեց պատմել իր ընկերների ու իր հույզերի, իր տեսած ֆիլմերի ու իր երազանքների մասին: Իմ սիրտը փռվել-տարածվել էր ջերմությունից: Ես լսում էի ամբողջ ժամանակ, միայն երբեմն կարճ ու ամոթխած պատասխանում, երբ հարց էր տալիս: Հետո, հետո նա հանկարծ ասաց, որ գաղտնիք ունի, որի մասին ոչ ոք չգիտի: Ու դարակի խորքից հանեց մի հաստ տետր: Նա ասաց, որ դա օրագիր է, ու սկսեց կարդալ… 
Մենք բաժանվեցինք ընկերուհիներ: Նա խնդրեց մորը, որ ես էլի գամ իր մոտ: Մայրը, իհարկե, խոստացավ: Մենք այլևս չհանդիպեցինք:
Այդ օրվանից ես սկսեցի օրագիր պահել…
- Դու գրել չգիտես, - թույլ ու հոգնած քմծիծաղեց պառավը:
- Միայն պատկերներով, բառեր գտնել համարյա երբեք չի հաջողվում. նրանք բոլորը մոտավոր են ու շեղում են պատկերը:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Պառավն այլևս չէր լսում: Իր ծավալուն քրչերի մեջ կուչ եկած նա իր` արդեն ոչինչ չարտահայտող մանրիկ աչքերը անհույս հառել էր ոչ մի տեղ: 
Մութը վերջնականապես ընկել էր:
- Էս կողմերով մարդ չի անցնում օրերով: Դիակս հանող չի լինի:
- Տղադ…
Պառավը կարծես ուշքի եկավ ու ճառագեց.
- Տղա՛ս…Դու կասես չէ՞ իրան, հա՞, ես քեզ փող կտամ, ես քեզ… քեզ ազատ կարձակեմ:
Աղջիկը կարծես չէր լսում, նա շարունակում էր ասես մտահայության մեջ. 
- Տղադ մի տարի առաջ ինձ իր հարճը դարձրեց: Դա իմ վերջնական անկումն էր: Իմ մեջ մեռավ երազանքը:
Պառավը դժգոհ մոտեցրեց հոնքերը ու մրթմրթաց.
- Անկում-անկում դրել ես, իսկ ի՞նչ էիր կարծում: Դու տենց էլ չսովորեցիր օգտագործել էն , ինչ կյանքը տալիս ա: Տղաս կարգին տղայա, քո թայը չի: Մեռնեմ ջանին: Դու միշտ նախանձից պայթել ես, թե ինչքան ուշադիր ա ինքը եղել իմ նկատմամբ, ինչքան հոգատար:
Աղջիկը չէր լսում, նա պատմում էր.
- Անկումը սկսվեց, երբ նա սկսեց ինձ վճարել ու ես սկսեցի վերցնել, որովհետև տվյալ դեպքում չվերցնելն ավելի վիրավորական էր:
- Դե լավ հիմա բարոյագիտություն չենք ուսումնասիրում : Հանու՞մ ես ինձ, թե՞ չէ, - դրդովված վրա բերեց պառավը, որն արդեն միայն մի բան էր ուզում. Էլ չլսել աղջկա ձայնը, չզգալ նրա ներկայությունը, ու առանց սպասելու պատասխանի ավելացրեց. - դե ուրեմն չքվի՛ր: 
Աղջիկը ժպտաց հանկարծ: Նա ծալեց ոտքերն ու ծալապատիկ նստեց փոսի ուղիղ եզրին, կզակը հարմար տեղավորեց ձեռքերի մեջ ու աշխույժ, բայց հանդարտ ժպիտով սևեռվեց արդեն փոսի ձևն ընդունած պառավի վրա:
Պառավը սկսեց ահավոր նեղվել: Նա ահավոր նեղվում էր միայն մի դեպքում. երբ ոչինչ չէր հասկանում: Աղջկա աչքերի մեջ մեղմ շողում էր մանկական չարաճճի մի աստղիկ, որպիսին պառավը դեռ չէր տեսել այդ աչքերում: Աստղիկը թափառում էր գեղեցիկ աչքերի նշաձև ափսեի մեջ, հայտնվում մերթ մի աչքում, մերթ մյուսում, երբեմն էլ երկուսում միասին: Հետո աստղիկը սկսեց սրվել, լրջանալ, նրանում կկոցված չարաճճիությունն ասես շտկվեց: Հայացքի բացարձակ լրջությունը կրկին տագնապեցրեց ծեր կնոջը:
- Մոտ մի ամիս առաջ եկել էր մի ընկերոջ հետ: Հարբել էին ու մոռացել ինձ: Ընկերն ասաց` տանդ հազիվ երկու հազար տան, էն էլ հավաքատեղի որպես. էս ապրելու տուն չի: Տղադ փորձեց գին բարձրացնել, բայց հետո ձեռը թափ տվեց: “Իսկ պառավը կծախի՞”: “Ե՛ս եմ ծախում”: “Բա…”: “Ջադուն առանց էդ էլ արդեն երկար ա ապրել: Բայց ինքը փող ունի: Չգիտեմ ուր ա պահում շան կնիկը, բայց մի տեղ ստեղ ա, գտնեմ, հարցերը կլուծեմ առանց շուխուռի”: “Բա եթե չգտնե՞ս”: “Չգտնեմ, ուրեմն բախտս էդ էր, դու նոր տարվա կողմերը բեր մուշտարուդ, լուծված կլինի”:

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
… 
Քամին շարունակաբար ձնափոշի էր մաղում փոսի մեջ: Պառավի խիտ հոնքերին ու շալի տակից դուրս պրծած մոխրագույն մազերի քեչաներին մանր ձյուն էր նստել: Նա չէր նայում վերև ու աղջիկը չէր կարողանում տեսնել նրա դեմքը: 
- Տու՛ր ձեռքդ:
- Կորի:
Աղջիկը ժպտաց. 
- Ասում եմ ձեռքդ տու՛ր:
Պառավի չորացած, սինթետիկ ձեռքը կառչեց աղջկա սառած մատներին, ու ծանր մարմինը տնքոցով ու փնչոցով հանվեց վերև:
- Հասար ուզածիդ, անիծված լինես, վրեժդ առար…
- Ոչ դեռ… Բայց էլ անելիք չունեմ:

…

Քաղաքի լույսերը նոսրացել էին: Երկինքը թանձր էր, անլուսին, անաստղ: Երկու գորշ զանգված դանդաղ ակոսում էին սև տարածությունը: 
Աղջիկը գրում էր. "Այսօր առաջին անգամ ձևը դարձավ բառ, ու նրան անվանեցի “պատրվակ”: 
Իսկ թե ինչ էր մտածում պառավը, ոչ ոք չգիտեր:

----------


## Dayana

ապրեք, կարգին լացացրեցիք  :Blush:

----------


## Ariadna

Շատ ցուրտ էր, սառը, ես կասեի նույնիսկ սահմռկեցուցիչ, բայց շատ լավն էր, շատ սիրուն էր գրված ու պատկերավոր, ապրեք  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Պատմվածքն ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ կարդացվեց։ Դե, առաջին մասը մեծ մասամբ նկարագրություն էր, իսկ ես նկարագրություններ կարդալ չեմ սիրում, էդ առումով, համենայնդեպս, ինձ համար ծանրոտ էր, ճիշտն ասած։ Բայց ձյան շունչը, ցրտի ու սառնամանիքի մթնոլորտը հաղորդել որոշակիորեն հաջողվել էր։ Նկարագրությունները, թեև ծանրոտ էին, բայց ծառայեցին իրենց նպատակին։

Երկրորդ մասում, թեև առանձնապես նոր բան չասվեց, ու, ըստ էության, պատմվածքն առանց այդ մասի էլ կարող էր գոյատևել, բայց Գալաթեայի բնորոշ հումորն ու դիպուկ արտահայտչաձևը լավ ախորժելիություն ներմուծեցին։ Հավեսով կարդացվեց։  :Smile: 

Պետք է նկատել, որ առաջին երկու մասերի հեղինակները բավական ծանր «ժառանգություն» էին թողել խեղճ Բարեկամին։  :Jpit:  Արդեն պատմվածքի վերջին մասը պիտի գրվեր, բայց, կարելի է ասել, դեռ ոչինչ տեղի չէր ունեցել, բացի նրանից, որ մուրացկանները շարունակում էին առաջ գնալ սառնամանիքին։ Բայց Բարեկամը միանգամայն հաջող գլուխ հանեց իրեն բաժին ընկած պատասխաատու գործից։ Վերջին մասը կարդալիս ևս մի անգամ համոզվեցի նրա գրելու ձիրքի մեջ, որը մինչև վերջերս բացահայտված չէր։ Տիպիկ «բարեկամական» մակդիրներն ու դրանցով ստեղծված պատկերներն ու նկարագրությունները նույնիսկ ինձ՝ նկարագրություններ չսիրողին, ոչ միայն չէին ձանձրացնում, այլև կարգին հաճույք էին պատճառում։  :Smile: 

Ինձ համար սա ընդհանուր առմամբ հաջողված համատեղ պատմվածքներից մեկն էր։  :Wink:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Շատ, շատ, շատ, շատ լավ ա ստացվել: Մանավանդ առաջին եւ վերջին մասերը: Եժուլի՛կ, շատ ապրես. գրական հայերենով ասած՝ իսպալնյատ ես արել: Բարեկամի վրա զարմանում եմ. ոնց էլ չի ալարել նստել է էսքանը գրել է, այն էլ այսքան հաջող: Գալաթեան էլ աչքիս վռազելուց է եղել, արագ-արագ իր մասը գրել է, բայց համաձայն չեմ Ուլուանայի հետ, որ այս մասը պատմվածքին ոչինչ չտվեց, ուղղակի Բարեկամը չգնաց Գալաթեայի մատնանշած ուղիով: Կարճ ասած՝ *շաաաաաաա՜՜՜՜՜տ  ապրե՛ք*:

----------


## Adam

Համատեղ պատվածքներից առաջինն էր, որ կարդացի և դուրս շատ եկավ: 
Ապրեք, լավն էր  :Smile:

----------


## impression

Ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ, ապրեք, էրեխեք, թեև պետք է նշեմ, որ ամենաշատը հավանեցի Բարեկամի մասը: Մի տեսակ ֆրանսիական գրականության շունչ կար մեջը. հյուգոական, "Թշվառները" ոնց որ լիներ, անտիպ հատված: Ամբողջական պատմություն էր, այսպես ասած, 3D նկարագրություն, երբ լրիվ մեջն ես մտնում, էնքան ամբողջական ա ստացվել պատկերը: Դիալոգներն, իհարկե, հայկական իրականության մեջ հեչ չէին մտնում, բայց միևնույն է, արտակարգ գործ էր, ապրեք:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շատ լավ եք գրել  :Smile: 
Բայց ահավոր դաժան էր....  :Sad:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Ապրեք երեխեք, իրոք որ լավնա ստացվել: Չնայած սկզբի մասը գրելիս, մտածում էի ծեր մուրացկանը վերջում կմահանա,բայց Բարեկամը այլ կերպ էր պառավի հախից եկել, շատ լավն էր վերջի մասը :



> Ինձ էլ շատ դուր եկավ, ապրեք, էրեխեք, թեև պետք է նշեմ, որ ամենաշատը հավանեցի Բարեկամի մասը: Մի տեսակ ֆրանսիական գրականության շունչ կար մեջը. հյուգոական, "Թշվառները" ոնց որ լիներ, անտիպ հատված: Ամբողջական պատմություն էր, այսպես ասած, 3D նկարագրություն, երբ լրիվ մեջն ես մտնում, էնքան ամբողջական ա ստացվել պատկերը: Դիալոգներն, իհարկե, հայկական իրականության մեջ հեչ չէին մտնում, բայց միևնույն է, արտակարգ գործ էր, ապրեք:


Ես էլ Թշվառները հիշեցի կարդալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Արտակարգ էր.... Ապրեն գրողները, հուզվեցի....  :Cray:

----------

